# Poopalicious



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

Except not really...

We put a bucket wheel into Priscilla's cage about 6 days ago, and the first few days there were only small amounts of poop on the wheel in the morning - just a few, certainly few enough that I could clean the wheel thoroughly by spinning it and cleaning it with a wet cloth inside the cage.

However today and yesterday we have woken up to find the wheel is COVERED in poop! Enough that the wheel has had to be removed and hosed down in the bath for about 5 minutes each day. 

There are three things I could think of that might do it, and I'd appreciate any help in figuring out what to change...

1) This poop peppering coincides with us putting a new fleece blanket into her cage as a floor instead of paper pulp bedding. 

2) This also coincides with us giving her another type of food (a dry cat food) in her nightly mix

3) Since we removed the paper pulp, where we had seen her go in other areas of the cage, she has only gone on her wheel. Perhaps she is houseproud over her white blanket?

Any advice I'd really appreciate. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgies poop on their wheels... there's no way to stop it. Clean it often and it won't get too bad.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

I should get a picture of Hitch's Silent Spinner... if he has an active night the whole wheel is coated in Hedgie poop 

R.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

rtc said:


> I should get a picture of Hitch's Silent Spinner... if he has an active night the whole wheel is coated in Hedgie poop
> 
> R.


Silent spinners are HIGHLY dangerous and are not suitable for hedgehogs.


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> Hedgies poop on their wheels... there's no way to stop it. Clean it often and it won't get too bad.


How bad is 'too bad'? Because this seems excessive.

I can't bring myself to take a picture of a gunked up wheel and post it on the internet, but you will have to trust me it has been about 10 times worse the last two nights than it was, and I am wondering why.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The new type of food is possibly making her poops softer and therefore make more of a mess.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is Aeros wheel on a moderate night..










So yes. They will poop a lot. At least its centralized on his wheel and not all over in the cage!


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha! Okay, thanks Melissa. That clears things up... Priscilla is totally normal.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting the picture Melissa. Now I know what to expect... Oh boy! haha


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep, it's pretty gross. Quillamina's often looks like that, hedgies are so gross sometimes. But we love them anyway. <3


----------

